# Josh McCleary super selection champion



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

Highlight video for the one and only Red Rocket

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUXQ3ipWJ9Q


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice work. Makes it look easy. Not.....


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!!



jason farrish said:


> Highlight video for the one and only Red Rocket
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUXQ3ipWJ9Q


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## Grant Cusworth (Feb 15, 2011)

Man! That was some sweet work! Josh has some wheels to him.

Thanks!

Grant


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice work. The hard work shows. Keep it up.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Hell Yes!!! Very nice work.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erin Suggett (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice clip!! Great work!!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

The high kicks and basket stealing were my favorites!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> The high kicks and basket stealing were my favorites!


Yeah the 2:53 mark is my favorite. The view of him high stepping away with the basket is great. That dude's got skills8)


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool vid, I enjoyed watching it!


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Dude, that is some nice nice work. Great to have that type of trial talent in the US. Congrats on the super selection win.
Toran


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Please excuse my ignorance, but what is the super selection and how is it judged. 
The dude moves quick for a big guy.


----------

